# painterman1



## painterman1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need a little insight on metal roofs! I've been ask to paint or coat about 10,000 sq. ft. metal roof on a church: What will stay on, and how long?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

It has been a few years since I did a roof but I used an aluminum roof paint something like this worked great and looked great.

http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/a...in=catalogwindow.jsp&event=link.catalogwindow

There are a many industrial coating these days that would fit the bill. I haven't tried the Duron DTM (Direct to Metal) waterborne epoxy yet but have heard it worked good as well.

http://www.sherlink.com/sher-link/a...in=catalogwindow.jsp&event=link.catalogwindow


----------



## painterman1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Finished job this week; Used sw Metal latex industrial and marine coating: Turned out Swell! Painterman1


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

painterman1 said:


> sw Metal latex industrial and marine coating


that industrial/marine latex is real good paint...been using it lately


----------



## gary lee (Apr 24, 2007)

painterman1 could i asked what prep you did to the roof prior to painting (scuff sand, powerwash, special primer etc.). Thanks

Gary Lee


----------



## painterman1 (Jan 1, 2008)

powerwashed, primed rusted areas :


----------

